# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Required login

## Andy Pope

Why do I now need to login to see What's New and Todays post listings? never had tp before.

----------


## arlu1201

I didnt face that anytime.  Can you upload the screenshot please?

I will move this thread to the suggestions for improvement folder.

----------


## Andy Pope

This is the login scree after pressing What's new whilst not being logged in.

login.png

----------


## arlu1201

It has been fixed.  This was a temporary rule put in by the tech team.

----------


## Andy Pope

Thank you.

----------

